# Picking an 18 for home theatre



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a very modest home theater, but am needing an upgrade in the base section. Have ~5cf to work with, is there anything with better bang for my buck than the Stereo Integrity HT-18? Looks like the Dayton HO is a nice candidate but over $100 more than the SI.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Either one would work though the HT-18 is no longer produced. They are pretty similar with the Dayton maybe having a slight bit more output. In comparison to the big brother HST-18, it would likely take 3 HT-18 with similar wattage to equal the output and depth of a single HST-18 in 3.5-4 cu.ft.

I use the HST-18 in my commercial subs (Deep Sea Sound) with a 4,000w (continuous) SpeakerPower amplifier.

EDIT: Kyle, are you connected to any of the home theater users on AVS as Kansas City is a hotbed of fantastic systems including many using multiples (8+) of the SI HT18 subs?


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

dgage said:


> Either one would work though the HT-18 is no longer produced. They are pretty similar with the Dayton maybe having a slight bit more output. In comparison to the big brother HST-18, it would likely take 3 HT-18 with similar wattage to equal the output and depth of a single HST-18 in 3.5-4 cu.ft.
> 
> I use the HST-18 in my commercial subs (Deep Sea Sound) with a 4,000w (continuous) SpeakerPower amplifier.
> 
> EDIT: Kyle, are you connected to any of the home theater users on AVS as Kansas City is a hotbed of fantastic systems including many using multiples (8+) of the SI HT18 subs?


Thanks for the reply, I had no idea the HT 18 was no longer produced. The HST looks like a beast, no doubt, but I think its beyond my current system and the cost I want to spend at this time. I believe I have an AVS account, but do not frequent the forum, which may need to change. I don't know anyone in my area with a nice system, car or home.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

I just recently purchased two 18" FI Audio IB3 subwoofers - have yet to install them so I can't vouch for sound quality but build-quality looks very impressive and I'm eager to find out soon how good they sound 

Might be worth a look at $275 a piece ... is infinite baffle a possibility for you versus trying to build a large box?


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

unix_usr said:


> I just recently purchased two 18" FI Audio IB3 subwoofers - have yet to install them so I can't vouch for sound quality but build-quality looks very impressive and I'm eager to find out soon how good they sound
> 
> Might be worth a look at $275 a piece ... is infinite baffle a possibility for you versus trying to build a large box?


I think IB would be even less likely to fly with the fiancee than a box


----------

